# Gas bottle size for 2 group co﻿ntempo﻿



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello

just after a rough idea on how long the gas bottles last on a 2 group dual fuel machine, it's for a coffee van and unsure which size bottle to go for.

Thanks Rich.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

10kg gas bottle lasts me around 3 weeks working 7.30-12 Monday to Friday


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Great thanks, I've gone for 2x 6kg bottles as they fit nicely in the van.


----------

